# Saturday night pizza party at Nationals!!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So I got some exciting news today. I decided to e-mail the concierge at the hotel to ask about using the concierge lounge. They apparently contacted Denise Hunter about my request. As it turns out, the AMA maintains a hospitaltiy suite for the duration of the show. Denise says it is not in use Saturday, and offered it to SM for our get together! There is a bathroom, I believe a kitchenette, sofa and tables. Also a TV. We will need to bring your own food and supplies. The best part is...the dogs can come!! This is an extremely generous offer from the AMA, and Denise wanted to acknowledge how important SM is to this event!

So, I think she told me the room number is 209. I just need to know the hours we want the room, so that I can tell Denise and Sharon Bourbeau (the Hospitality Chair). I hope you are all as happy and excited about this as I am!!

artytime:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, Pam. Major score. :chili::chili: And Denise -- how wonderful. Ughhh I hate not being there.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That's awesome! Wish we were able to do that last year. Bummed I'm not going this year, but wishing you all the best time!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033: Oh Pam!!! This is PERFECT!!!!!! You're the BESTEST!!!!!


There was a hospitality room last year, but I didn't know about it until the last day!! :blush: .....and dogs weren't allowed in there anyway. (so I told Ava to be quiet while we ate our breakfast there :innocent


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is really great. I will definitely be there:yahoo: 

Sue, I really wish you were coming:smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynda!! I can't wait to see you and the babies!! I love your signature photo..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- that's terrrific. Can't wait. I would say that we'll want the room from 6:00 - 10:00 p.m. on Saturday. That gives us time to visit and order pizza and visit and visit and play with the dogs and visit and play with the dogs and . . . . . . We can go in and out as needed.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Spoiled Maltese members have supported the AMA and the Specialty show by donating time, talents and items for our various raffles and auctions. I am happy that we are able to offer it to you. Get with Sharon Bourbeau and I am sure she can get you all fixed up. :thumbsup: Please come up and introduce yourselves. I have been a member of SM since almost its inception but I don't get to come here very often so don't know many of y'all. 
See you in a couple of weeks! :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

great idea, pam! i am definitely planning on attending with my two and looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone and their fluffs!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great job! I am so looking forward to meeting all of you and your babies!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm so excited!! Can't wait to meet you all and your babies :wub:

Sophia is obviously ready too :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks to AMA for allowing us to use the room -- and thanks to Pam for thinking of it. 

*BTW -- if you're attending the Specialty and haven't yet sent me your contact info, please do so that I can put you on the list that is going to be distributed to SM attendees.*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

maltmomma said:


> Spoiled Maltese members have supported the AMA and the Specialty show by donating time, talents and items for our various raffles and auctions. I am happy that we are able to offer it to you. Get with Sharon Bourbeau and I am sure she can get you all fixed up. :thumbsup: Please come up and introduce yourselves. I have been a member of SM since almost its inception but I don't get to come here very often so don't know many of y'all.
> See you in a couple of weeks! :aktion033:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks to AMA for allowing us to use the room -- and thanks to Pam for thinking of it.
> 
> *BTW -- if you're attending the Specialty and haven't yet sent me your contact info, please do so that I can put you on the list that is going to be distributed to SM attendees.*


All thanks go to Denise and the AMA!! As soon as she became aware of the situation, she stepped up for us!! Thanks Denise and Sharon!! And you can be that all the SM ladies will be introducing ourselves, and come on over and have some pizza with us!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

casa verde maltese said:


> Lynda!! I can't wait to see you and the babies!! I love your signature photo..


Thanks Jennifer, I am looking forward to seeing you again too. I'm starting to count the days.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job to all involved. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> All thanks go to Denise and the AMA!! As soon as she became aware of the situation, she stepped up for us!! Thanks Denise and Sharon!! And you can be that all the SM ladies will be introducing ourselves, and come on over and have some pizza with us!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


I may just take you up on that! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I might have missed it, but when, where and how much do I contribute to the pizza party?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

socalyte said:


> I might have missed it, but when, where and how much do I contribute to the pizza party?


 
Don't think the details have been worked out yet. I guess when we order the pizza's we'll know what we owe and then divide it up between us....shouldn't be that much. I think we're hoping to have the room from 6pm to 9pm. 

I say we put Pam in charge......she's good at it :rockon:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow that's so generous, have a great time everyone!


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

If any of y'all are interested in bringing an unwrapped, new stuffed animal with you to Nationals, I am collecting the toys and taking them to the Children's Hospital where I work. I have some cute stuffed Maltese that someone donated and someone else is bringing a stuffed Maltese in a purse. It will brighten up a child's life and I would appreciate your help!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Denise, I am bringing 2 of these for Children's Hospital.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh Martha, bless you! They are darling and I know they'll be a big hit with the kids. This is the hospital that I work for and it is a wonderful place for the sick kids. http://www.cookchildrens.org 
Thanks again!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll bring one too Denise. What a great idea. Hugs,Edie


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

maltmomma said:


> Oh Martha, bless you! They are darling and I know they'll be a big hit with the kids. This is the hospital that I work for and it is a wonderful place for the sick kids. http://www.cookchildrens.org
> Thanks again!


Since I live in Texas, I know all about Cook's and have several friends that their children were sent there. It is a Wonderful hospital. Bless you for doing this....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Wow, Pam. Major score. :chili::chili: And Denise -- how wonderful. Ughhh I hate not being there.


:goodpost:

Please take lots of pics and post -


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Where did you get that lovely Maltese toy? :biggrin:

Linda :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Toby Cooper said:


> Where did you get that lovely Maltese toy? :biggrin:
> 
> Linda :wub:


Linda,

I sent you a pm.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ten days to go!!! Are we ready?? I had some clothes together that I want to pack, but now I'm leaving this Thursday to a dog show with Elaine in the mobile home and we're coming home on Sunday.....guess I have to pack for that first.


This is turning out to be a fun and busy spring..... :chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I ordered those stuffed maltese. If anyone wants info on where to get them..they were very nice...and if you mention the AMA's and the children's hospital they'll give you 10% off.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Moxie'smom said:


> I ordered those stuffed maltese. If anyone wants info on where to get them..they were very nice...and if you mention the AMA's and the children's hospital they'll give you 10% off.


I would like to see these stuffed maltese..where did you get them Leslie??Thanks.
jj


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I would like to know where to get them too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure where anyone got the stuffed toy in this thread but I've seen it on amazon before:
Amazon.com: Aurora Plush 12" Mimi, Aurora Babies Toy Maltese: Toys & Games


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

lynda said:


> I would like to know where to get them too.


StuffedSafari.com - Plush animals, stuffed animals, and unique plush toys

leslie told me on FB


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been scouring the local stores!! I found a scrufty looking malt in a carry bag, but it's way too big for my suitcase. Do we really have time to order something on line?? Got two more stores to look in tomorrow.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Not sure. Could ship to hotel


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

The pizza party was great! Meeting everyone was such fun -- there were a lot of white tornadoes in the room. I didn't get any pics but I'm sure there will be some posted later. Wish you ALL could have been there!


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> The pizza party was great! Meeting everyone was such fun -- there were a lot of white tornadoes in the room. I didn't get any pics but I'm sure there will be some posted later. Wish you ALL could have been there!


 
Yes, it was so much fun meeting all of the wonderful SM'ers and their beautiful babies. I called it Maltese Heaven when all of the babies were playing and having a blast. Thanks to everyone for your hospitality.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh I can't wait to see pictures and hear all the details:chili:


----------

